# Cub Cadet seems right for us



## TimN23 (Feb 3, 2020)

This Fall I bought a Cub Cadet 524 SWE 208cc two stage snowblower to replace our 20-year-old Noma 2-stage, 24", 8 hp (which is still working; gave it to the neighbor). My wife and I are pensioners and on a strict budget so I was glad to find this for sale at 20 % off at Rona. We live in St. Catharines, Ontario which is the same latitude as northern California and very mild climate. I was only able to use my Cadet 5 times this winter & it started and ran beautifully. We just have a 2-car driveway and no sidewalks. I intend to maintain it well, like I did my Noma. I know they aren't the highest quality available, but for our limited needs and budget Cub Cadet fits the bill.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome Tim, lots of interesting discussions and helpful folks on this forum.
Niagara area is beautiful, I always called it the banana belt:smile2:


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to tsbf, i wouldn't worry to hard about your choice of machine, take care of it,it takes care of you. follow the owner's manual, keep a spare set of shear pin/bolts, maybe a spare set of drive belts and a spark plug, learn how to change them as they are never know when they fail items, and spares can help keep you going in the middle of a storm . a qt or in your case a liter bottle of the correct oil grade . let the machine do the work don't force it, 

good luck 
chas


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Welcome from Gettysburg


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome from New Jersey, South of NYC.

I didn't know Canada and Ontario had a mild climate.

Cub Cadet is not the highest quality but the engine is. Bushings rather than bearings, nylon inserts, thinner metal, cable bends, types of cable ends. But this doesn't mean problems or breakdowns. Keep it washed, dry, inside, lubed, correct adjustments, and you will get your money's worth.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on That 1. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## microcomic (Nov 16, 2017)

Decent ones throw snow 20ft up. Does it throw the snow very far?


----------

